# Scottish Kennel Club!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

just wondered if anybody was going to the SKC next weekend?

i am planning on going 

not sure what day though, i want to go on teh day teh agility is on so i can practice with some action shots


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Well you know I'm going lol  I'm sure it's the Saturday the agility is on. Give them a email or phone. I went to the fun show in Glasgow today with Cheeko and he won a rosette in obediance


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

No and I love SKC too, will be at a breed speciality in Germany as my mum is judging and I am her translator and critique writer 
Good luck to all attending


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Well you know I'm going lol  I'm sure it's the Saturday the agility is on. Give them a email or phone. I went to the fun show in Glasgow today with Cheeko and he won a rosette in obediance


awww i forgot that was on today- i was to busy spending a fortune on my dog ata pet ware house lol

well done for getting the rosette


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Never been, but sounds good


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

GemCheri said:


> Never been, but sounds good


why don't you go along then?

its based near edinbrugh airport!


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

How long is it on for ? I miss waggy tails now my boy has passed away  Sounds like a great day out. I still have jaspers rosettes for best OAP he got at a fun day at EDCH lol


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

GemCheri said:


> How long is it on for ? I miss waggy tails now my boy has passed away  Sounds like a great day out. I still have jaspers rosettes for best OAP he got at a fun day at EDCH lol


It's on Sat 29th & Sun 30th Aug.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

does anybody know when it is open to the public?


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

GSDlover4ever said:


> does anybody know when it is open to the public?


The public can enter from 9 am both days.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

basi said:


> The public can enter from 9 am both days.


Is it not 9:30am? I'm sure that's what it says on the entry form. I must resist buying stuff I don't need  If you plan on going to the stalls take wet weather stuff! Last time I never and had to buy new boots and a waterproof  It's a good day out though.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Is it not 9:30am? I'm sure that's what it says on the entry form. I must resist buying stuff I don't need  If you plan on going to the stalls take wet weather stuff! Last time I never and had to buy new boots and a waterproof  It's a good day out though.


Copy and pasted from the schedule

1. OPENING OF SHOW: The Show will open at 7.30 am each day for Exhibitors. Main spectator gate open 9.00 am.

Yes do remember wet weather gear for this show


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

basi said:


> Copy and pasted from the schedule
> 
> 1. OPENING OF SHOW: The Show will open at 7.30 am each day for Exhibitors. Main spectator gate open 9.00 am.
> 
> Yes do remember wet weather gear for this show


That's me leaving 30 mins earlier than I was planning then! Even if you don't take wet weather gear you get some pretty good bargins. I got a 3 in 1 for £10 and so did mum. Always wear it when I take the dogs out. The year I was in it for obediance it was actually really sunny and hot  Must have been a rare day.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I am entered for Saturday but am waiting on a litter so probably will not be there Boo Hoo


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

I am going on the Saturday to hopefully catch the Lhasas and some credit card bashing afterwards! My husband just rolled his eyes when I told him I was going


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

We wanted to take Kai but forgot to enter and only found the schedule last nite, but we are moving house that weekend so dont think we will even get up for a look which is kinda rubbish!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

we have a crap entry 59 with CCs. has to be the lowest of lowest entries ever. All rounder so people dont bother...................me included


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

I will be there with Curtis, we are in the minor puppy class on Saturday


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Christina0 said:


> I will be there with Curtis, we are in the minor puppy class on Saturday


Good Luck on Saturday


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Clueless, am looking forward to it!! Will let you know how we get on


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

btw is the agility defo on saterday?


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

So sorry clueless, forgot to wish you good luck with your litter this weekend!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Christina0 said:


> So sorry clueless, forgot to wish you good luck with your litter this weekend!


lol no probs They are all here, delivered safely and no probs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> btw is the agility defo on saterday?


Just looked the schedule and its defo Saturday Hope you enjoy yar day, do not spend too much lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

clueless said:


> Just looked the schedule and its defo Saturday Hope you enjoy yar day, do not spend too much lol


thanks, yes i hope i will too - i think i might only take several pounds with me and leave the bank card in the house just incase i go daft lol

could you tell me when the agility starts and finishes?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still trying to decide what time to leave. Roadworks follow me everywhere lately so don't go on the motorway unless you want to risk roadworks with me being on it  But poodles don't start until early afternoon.. Could go round the stalls first but I don't want to annoy my breeder asking her before she goes in the ring about what lead etc I've to get. Poor dad is doggy sitting but said he will take Blu out on his first walk with Cheeko


----------

